# My Crusified bucky..Photos



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

We could not figure out how to use this corpsed bucky in our graveyard haunt so I went and bought a 16ft 4x4 at the lumber yard and made a crusifix. We tried to put this at the top of my house and almost killed ourselves trying to get that heavy cross up there, it weighs about 100lbs. Once we got it on the roof we realised that we were probably going to kill ourselves, a TOT, our kids, wives, the mailman or anyone else who might be under this thing if it fell down if the winds kicked up. We decided to bring it down and place it somewhere IN the graveyard.

Its in the garage now but we are going to set everything up and test out lights, sound effects, fog and props tomorrow night. I will take a video to show our progress. This is the crusified bucky in the garage..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yoinks!
I think I have been cursed to burn in hell just for looking at it.
Good job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the half leg!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! I like the missing parts, too. Looks like something's been gnawing on him.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Well scare me parents!*

Great um scarecrow ha ha, yeah scarecrow. No sacralige going on here! (whispering) good boy, dont stop the music! (whispering)

Honestly look cool and a very bold prop.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty creepy... I like the missing parts too, makes it look more... well... creepy.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

THAT IS REALLY COOL. I would be scared to make on, but really cool.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are going to need an entire thread just to post your guests comments. 

You might even make the news.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That will definitely give the right-wingers in your town something to talk about! You're going to have an army of Evangelicals protesting out in front of your house. 
What's next, gay skeletons getting married? 
hehe, I love it.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Melty - that's gonna have every religious nutjob on your case from Flint to Toledo!
:zombie: 
This post is in no way meant to be derogatory towards religious nutjobs. It is more of a compliment to their resiliency.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm all about conversation pieces....but I personally wouldn't go "there" with the cross.......but to each their own and it looks great.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Shakes said:


> Melty - that's gonna have every religious nutjob on your case from Flint to Toledo!
> :zombie:
> This post is in no way meant to be derogatory towards religious nutjobs. It is more of a compliment to their resiliency.


lol Love the disclaimer. That's EXACTLY what I had thought too.

Though you could argue that Jesus wasn't the only person in history to be crucified, people automatically associate the image of a body on a cross with him.

Perhaps hang a sign on it that names him (or says "This is NOT Jesus" lol).

It looks great, but what a reaction/backlash you're liable to get.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

It looks absolutely terrifying, but I'm with Lagrousome--it crosses the line for me, however, you are well within your rights to display whatever you want. With that said, I suspect that just like the haunters who are getting heat for having hanging corpses, you will get some heat from extremists on the opposite side of the spectrum.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

A crown of thorns would really get a protest.... You're a brave man (Or insane).
Looks good but people in my hood would have issues.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

You know what, Like I said I would be scared to do that, but the more I think about the more I am thrilled you did it. People need to quit looking for reasons to fuss. There have been crucifixions on multiple continents by multiple religions for multiple reasons for eons. More power to ya, man.
(But, I'm still to scared to do it)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*OMG - Milk just shot out my nose!*



kevin242 said:


> That will definitely give the right-wingers in your town something to talk about! You're going to have an army of Evangelicals protesting out in front of your house.
> What's next, gay skeletons getting married?
> hehe, I love it.


That the funniest thing I have heard in a long time Kevin!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wow...I didnt think this through..maybe..*

My cemetary has a slight religious hint to it....my vampyre is standing over an alter with a "plasma ball" rising the dead...He has his hand over the ball and his other holding a "cross". My others spectre is wearing a cross around his neck. This will be the most controversial Halloween ever for me. We are really taking it to the next level in horror.

I didnt expect to get this reaction from this group with that prop, and thats cool, sometimes my mind sees something, I build it and not realizing what ive done. I hope no one here has taken offence. It merely symbolizes something in a graveyard, something that will truly scare someone.

Ill post the finished haunt maybe tomorrow as it is raining today here in Michigan.

PS...there is no BAD publicity...


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

No offense taken here for it.......I don't think any differently of you for you doing it....just wouldn't want to have to.....well....face the congregation on Sunday AM.......bad enough some of them are in my cemetery! he-he


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well theres one good thing...*

Halloween is on a Wednesday ..but could you imaging the church procession coming past my house going to church on Sunday if Halloween is on Saturday?? There may be a riot...

I will have to rethink what I place on my lawn in a few years when Halloween falls on Sat!

Hell, there may be a riot on Wednesday night this year when this is up...

Melty


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, please let us know how it goes. 
I know down here in the south, the neighbors would probably crucify me.
BUT, like I said, I think its awesome.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is just nasty. I want it. THANKS


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I say go for it! I am sick and tired of living in the United States of the Offended. They had problems with my gallows. I say if they don't like it or it offends them, they don't have to look at it. If someone takes offense then they are the ones with the mixed up identity problems, as we are just haunters and this is Halloween...There is nothing built into any of our props that was purposely meant to be sacreligious, racist, or anything else implied. Think about how many people actually pay to go thru these larger haunted houses in our areas, and we do this for free in our front yards or garages for anyone and everyone that wants to see, or in the case of a lot of my neighbors, can't afford to go pay to see.

I found out for sure that I wasn't breaking any laws, and if you're not, display it with pride! My Kicking Guy is UP and ready to scare...I personally think that it looks awesome!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow. This could get a lot of attention.
Maybe nothing will happen - but maybe a lot.
You should be prepared for a possible reaction.

At my local Rite Aid drug store this year they had a styrofoam headstone with a crucified skelly on it. Even though I am a very very lapsed catholic, when I saw that I was taken aback. (And I was amazed that nobody had taken offense and complained and got them removed.) Think about it. Jesus as a skelly means he didn't rise from the dead. It's like saying Jesus wasn't the son of god. Just a man. I mean, even if the skelly isn't supposed to be Jesus that's what almost everyone will be thinking. I mean he is kind of the most famous crucified guy ever.

(Hmmm... now I am thinking I should have bought one of those tombstones... maybe they will become a collectors item... I wonder if they still have them... )

I have a funny feeling the local news might show up to your yard haunt. 
Where exactly are you placing Our Decomposing Lord? 
How prominent is he gonna be?
When does this guy go up?
This is all very exciting. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I -LOVE- it!!! I have to say go for it! I am with MM and everyone else about people being offended and upset over something they don't like for whatever reason. Personally it offends me when someone pushes their religion, politics, etc. on me because of who I am. If you have too many problems just let them know they could easily replace the bucky on the cross muahahahaha!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Shakes said:


> Melty - that's gonna have every religious nutjob on your case from Flint to Toledo!
> :zombie:
> This post is in no way meant to be derogatory towards religious nutjobs. It is more of a compliment to their resiliency.


You know, I find it funny how people automaticaly decide that anything hung up on a cross is a reference to Jesus. When the fact of the mater is, in that day and age, *many* criminals were crucified as a form of punishment.

I think your prop rocks, but I dont see any religious reference in it. Therefore, I am completely *UN-*offended 

Rock on Meltdown!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

pssst....Kouma just told me you should have made it bigger.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm afraid if I comment a lightning bolt will strike me! Awesome in any event!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Funny you said that...*

We tried to make it bigger!! We had it 16ft tall and tried to put it on the roof (now that would have had some attention)! It was just way too heavy and the chance of it falling was too great.

In reference to the "news", my neighbor is a good friend with a local news reporter and he is going to see if he'll come do a feature on this haunt. Probably wont happen but if it does...holy schmoly....it could get ugly.

My neighbor asked me last night, "whats the reward for all this"? I REALLLY had to think about that. I told him "personal satisfaction" "an enjoyment of the holiday", "seeing what I can actually create out of a few garbage items", but it brings the neighborhood together before winter hits, to laugh, be scared and talk to each other. We all "hibernate" in the winter and we dont get alot of time to talk sooooo this allows everyone to spend some time discussing the props, taking photos with us, cussing us out, wondering why the hell people go thu all this...

Its funny, when you see an extreme Christmas lightshow at someones house you generally dont say "damn he did too much, or Why did he do that to his house"? You just look in awe and say wow. But Halloween is different, if you take it to the extreme, people think your wierd. Its all in FUN, people secretly like to be scared, but dont want to admit it. "We"(Hauntforum) are the unique ones, the ones who dont follow the crowd, we like to be different and celebrate a holiday thay is EXTREMELY fun to celebrate, and a holiday that has MUCH cooler stuff than Christmas, Easter or any other, but it also is the "edgy-ist". I think that is an attraction to us also...

So I will proudly display my Crusified bucky which is NOT Jesus, or any other religious icon and if any neighbor has a problem with it, I will be happy to discuss it with them on November 1, PS...I love to debate so if any neighbors want to step up and discuss..I look forward to it. Maybe we should stop using scarecrows as they rest upon a cross of some sorts...hmmm

THANK YOU ALL FORT THE SUPPORT AND COMMENTS!! YOU ARE A GREAT BUNCH OF PEOPLE!!!!

NOW GET BACK TO WORK!!! TIMES RUNNING OUT!!

*Melty steps down from podium and salutes the sky*


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's all about perspective and what is perceived to be "too much" or "too far". There are many things that we as Halloweeners create that some would find disturbing (and not in a "ohhh that's cool" kind of way). 

You could debate it all for hours. For example, when I was teaching Sociology, I presented the class with studies on the origin of the use of witch costumes. There were many articles that (and I am condensing it all to an overview here) tied it back to the Puritans and how pointy hats were associated with farmers and/or poor folk. The same people were then accused of witchcraft. It wasn't acceptable to wear the pointed hats in public because one didn't want to be associated with it. Then people started wearing the pointed hats and such at parties in a form to mock/imitate those accused of witchery. So...does that mean we shouldn't wear/display witch hats because of what they represent? Or is it ok because no one knows that they were used/thought of in this way?

The difference between that and your crucification is that you are using an image that just happens to be a readily identifiable icon of a specific faith and specific moment. People see the image and associate it immediately with other meanings, whether intended or unintended. Does that make it "wrong"? Perspective. No one would argue that the witch trials weren't wrong and terrible, but you'll see plenty of witch hats on TOT's. 

For me, it's the same with hanging men props. I don't use them. I think they are really cool, effective, and I always like them. BUT I have 2 friends who each had a loved one/dear friend commit suicide by hanging themselves. It would be an insult for me to invite them to my party where I had a hanging prop. I figure if I know 2 people, there must be lots of others out there who have gone through the same thing, so I never ever use one (or anything associated with suicide). But if I DIDN'T KNOW about the hanging suicides they've had to deal with, I WOULD have used those props without a second thought.

That doesn't mean I won't string a prop up by its wrists or ankles.  

Just wanted to share my 2 cents. I still think your prop looks really cool. Maybe just don't put it on my front lawn!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*You make some great points...*

But I guess my thinking is this...we all have had some tragedy in our lives, suicide, car accidents, disease, you name it. I do believe if you do have friends or family that have experienced those things in their lives you should be sensative. But lets face it, if we worry about all the things that "could" or "might" happen to us in our short time here on earth, this holiday would fade away...as "We are all going to die at some point" so to display death or anything gruesome may offend someone. I am at a point in my life where (this may shock some of you) I dont believe in god anymore, I have seen no evidence of god, no miracles of god, nothing, but I HAVE seen hundreds of cases of an "absense of god" with the deaths of my family, children stricken with disease, pain and sufferring, horrible disasters, birth defects to innocent children and the list can go on. What kind of all caring god would do this to the people he loves? Frankly, religion to me is created by frightened people 1000's of years ago. People are afraid of the unknown that after death, may just be that...death. Its 2007 and to this date there is more evidence of Ghosts, UFO's, Loch Ness monster and Big foot than there EVER has been of anything God like. Im ranting....

My point is, if you are afraid that something may offend people, then dont put it up, But dont look into it further than you have to. The prop is up for a few nights in October, its not a permenant fixture in my front yard, so anyone who thinks that I believe that I am crusifiying Jesus is just silly.

I guess having vampyres out means you believe that drinking blood is good for you and dead bodys in the yard means you are into necrophelia. People need to not impose THEIR beliefs onto anyone else, religious, personal or otherwise, whether its their "perception" or not. If people dont want to look at it, then move down the street, there are many things in this world that if you spend too much time thinking about will drive you batty.

Finally, I believe that we are here for a short time, believe what you want, worship what you want, just let people believe what THEY want to believe.
The idea behind my haunt is mearly a fun time for kids and neighbors to say "wow, I remember this house as a kid"...and thats all, dont intentionally try to hurt someone by using a prop as a religious statement, its just a prop.

I dont want this to turn into a religious debate as it may be closed, Ill let everone know how much "heat" I get from this prop as we get close to the big day.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well...*

I think I really killed this thread with the above comments...ahhh thannk you! *melty bows*

I was just hit by a lightning bolt....melty...trys ..to type...blacking out...ugh...

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Who says that the corpse on the cross (to those who insist on the Biblical crucifiction) isn't one of the criminals ?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Full Support Melty!!!*

Ahhh refreshing opinion/rant. Is something burning? HA ha! Good work, cant wait to see the haunt pics!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Just put two boobs on it and no one will care. Everyone knows that god can't possibly be a woman. I am off to hide now....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nowhere to hide T! We'll find you!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> I think I really killed this thread with the above comments...ahhh thannk you! *melty bows*
> 
> I was just hit by a lightning bolt....melty...trys ..to type...blacking out...ugh...
> 
> Melty


Yep...wasn't even going to "there" also! he-he!

As taken from the Wizard of Oz...."I'm..... m*e*l*t*i*n*g..........."

Nothing but a little puddle on the floor left! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ewww gross!!!!

great job


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Quick Suggestion to end the debate: Put some rotted, rusted gladiator armor on it. Sparticus and a few hundred rogue gladiators got the cross "treatment" long before Jesus ever saw Bethlehem.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

hmmmmm...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! Who would have thought that Melty's prop would spark such a lively and frank discussion? I'm glad to see that our opinions are so varied _and_ appreciated for their differences.

It seems to me that there are enough people getting bent out of shape over so many issues these days, I would remind those people not to take things so personally. People should be able to speak their minds without fear of offending others when clearly there is no offense meant.

It's refreshing to see a civil discussion about personal opinions.

Now please put some boobs on it so you can offend another half of the population!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I laughed hard..i peed..*

Now that was funnnnny...the first boobs comment was good, but the second on got me....


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

> Now please put some boobs on it so you can offend another half of the population!


pfffffttttt!!!.....lol...wiping Dr. Pepper off my monitor. I really shouldn't drink and read at the same time.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Melty???? Are you still there???? 
Melty?
I'm dying to here comments on your display! I had people come to my front door to read from the bible the last Saturday morning 11am (our halloween party broke up about 6:30 am) it was very strange since we've never had people do that before. I thought it was a set up from one of my neighbors. I was thinking about your display. +looking for pics!
:zombie:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*IM here!!*

I really, really, really wish I had some news to report about my cross! Everybody loved it! Not one complaint!! Now, my neighbor two doors down is a seriously devout Catholic, she came down to look at the set up before Halloween began and just walked away...she looked back at me once, but never said a word. Now her husband is so far away from religious-ness, he swears like an angry sailor, he loved it! He said, "dont show my wife" I told him "too late"! The whole night went great and the whole neighborhood loved it!! I must live in a neighborhood with a bunch of "sinners"... Heres the video...

FosterHalloween2007 video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/FosterHalloween2007

NOW we just have to work on getting Daylight Savings time back to October!!!

Melty


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great Melty! Was that your 'uberstrobe' working the flashing?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yep!*

That was the million watter (as described by Sickie Icky). Really lights up night! oooooooooooooOOOOOOOoohhhhh!

Melty


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow Melty! I really thought you would have a lot of comments about that! Glad there was no negative reaction......sounds silly that most of it came from this end hugh?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great video Melty, love the "overdone" conversation. 
Keeping with this thread, what it basically come down to is that no one has the right to NOT be offended. You do have the right to not look, boycott, protest or whatever. I see no difference between this and the hangman props. I had this decision to make (kinda) with my "dirty" tombstones. What it comes down to is if I like something, it is my right to display it, if you don't it is your right to tell me so, nothing more than that. I'd make more!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

It is your display make it what you want it to be. Somebody is always offended by something no matter how small.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I always wanted to make something along those lines and put it on the roof...even though you didn't you pretty much glorified my idea better than what I could do


----------

